

101 Ways to Save Apple [1997] - petsos
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/5.06/apple.html

======
MrDunham
"Chrysler nearly went under in the late 1970s and came back to lead its
industry." \- Great comment. I thought the article was going to be spot on
till I read:

"Admit it. You're out of the hardware game." \- Missed the boat _slightly_

